# Pacemakers



## dkhadley (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a diagnosis code for generator replacement when it is at end of life.  I thought I read somewhere about a code that was not considered malfunctioning, but cannot seem to find the article anywhere.
Debbie


----------



## amyccpc (Oct 2, 2007)

V53.31 for pacers and V53.32 for ICDs.


----------

